# V6 SuperCharger Script confilit with unthrottle



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

I am running shifter/ with honeyscream , does the unthrottle that comes with shifter rom conflict with V6 SuperCharger Script http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276 ?


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I was asking about the supercharger script too and they said it doesnt really work for the bionic.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been using the supercharger and works great for me. Its baked into jakebites modcentral. Which besides the unthrottle, is the same thing. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------

